# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Büyük Usta, Bunlar Senin Eserin

## bozok

*Büyük Usta, Bunlar Senin Eserin* 





Dün 13 ışık söndü, Türkiyeğyi vatan belleyen ve evlat sahibi olan milyonların yürekleri dağlandı.

Bu korkunç olaylar daha başlangıç. ünümüzde çok daha kötü günler var. Olanlar ve olacaklar, AKPğnin, ABDğnin bölgedeki hesaplarına boyun eğmesinin, Başbakan Erdoğanğın içine atıldığı ğKürtçülük- Bölücülükğ tuzağını hala fark edememesinin sonuçlarıdır.

*Dünyanın hiçbir devleti, elinde silah olan terör örgütü ile müzakere yapmaz, mücadele eder dedik, aksini yaptınız. Terör ürgütünün liderini muhatap alıp, müzakere ettinizğ

*T.C.Devletini, bir terör örgütünün seviyesine indirdiniz ve muhatap kabul ettinizğ

*ücalanğa gösterdiğiniz hoşgörü ve sempatiyi, kendi generallerinizden sakındınızğ

*Barzaniğye, Talabaniğye gösterdiğiniz samimiyeti ve dostluğu, Türk Ordusunun Komutanlarından esirgedinizğ

*Haburğda seyyar mahkeme kurup teröristleri adam başı 4 dakikada serbest bıraktınız, terörle canı pahasına mücadele eden, astsubay ve uzman çavuşların hapse atılmasını gülerek seyrettiniz..

*İçinde bir tek Türk Bayrağı, bir tane Atatürk resmi olmayan, İran Kum kenti benzeri tarikat kampları kurulmasını serbest bıraktınız, bu vatanın yetiştirdiği Generallerinizi hapse attınızğ

*Binlerce kaçak kuran kurslarında, ehliyetsiz şarlatanların elinde on binlerce çocuğumuzun beyinlerinin zehirlenmesine göz yumdunuz, gencecik teğmenleri, darbe yapacak diye içeri attırdınızğ

*İnkar-Asimilasyonğu kaldırdık deyip, kendi atalarınızı, kendi devletinizi yalan yere ğAsimilasyonğ suçu işlemekle itham ettinizğ

*İleri demokrasi dediniz; Bilim Adamlarını, Gazetecileri, Aydınları, Siyasetçileri hapse attınız. Basılmamış kitabın peşinden koştunuzğ

Durmak Yok Yola Devam;

*Cumhurbaşkanı Gül; ğBalyoz Davasında suçlanan Generallerin dosyası, Yüksek Askeri şuraya gelmesin demiş !..

-13 fidanımızın canlarını aldıkları gün, ğDemokratik üzerklikğ ilan edip, Anayasa ihlal suçu işleyen Demokratik Toplum Kongresi(DTK) Eşbaşkanları Ahmet Türk, ücalanğın avukatı Aysel Tuğluk ve diğerleri üankaya Köşküne yatılı olarak gelseler nasıl olur, Devletimin Sayın Başı !...

*Olayı duyunca, yoldan geri dönüp ğTerör Zirvesiğ toplayan Sayın Başbakan, iki Orgeneralği Diyarbakırğa göndermişğ

-Sayın Başbakan, iki Orgeneralği yanlış yere göndermişsiniz. Onları Hasdalğa, MİT Müsteşarınızı da Kandilğe göndermeniz gerekmez miydi? şehitlerimizin cenazelerine katılacak mısınız?...

Son olarak; Hasan Cemal, sen dostun Karayılanğın yanına, Cengiz üandar sen de ücalanğın yanına gidin. ücalanğın nasıl serbest bırakılacağı konusunda birer rapor daha yazın, parasını da TESEVğ den alırsınız nasılsağ Gidişiniz olsun dağ

Aziz ve Necip Türk Milleti, başınız sağ olsun. şehitlerimizin mekanları cennettir. Siz her iki kişiden biriniz AKPğye oy vererek bu olanları ve olacakları desteklediniz. Ama AKPğnin kafasındaki anayasağnın yapılması için bu kadarcık oy yetmez. 

Her üç kişiden ikisinin oyu AKPğye gitmeli. Diğer partilere de, geri kalan üç oyun biri, yani üçün biri yeterğ

Durmak yok, yola devamğ

Sağlık ve başarı dileklerimle 


*Rıfat SERDAROğLU*


*hakimiyetimilliye.org* / 15 Temmuz 2011

----------


## ahmetsinav

birde vatan sağolsun demiyolar mı. öldüresim geliyor.

----------

